# Tell me this isn't TB...



## NeonRabbit (Apr 30, 2019)

Found my electric yellow near the canister intake steam in bad shape. At first I thought it was just from her getting beat up and/or bacterial so I placed her in a 5G bucket of tank water with melafix, furan-2 and some aquarium salt at 1.5X dose for 30 minutes. After some research and reading the symptons of Tuberculosis I am now afraid. Any way to confirm the disease if the fish passes tonight? My hospital take was converted to a coral QT put have a 40B I was going to drill tomorrow for my new reef. I have her isolated for now but she doesn't like to move a lot. Any advice would be fantastic!


----------



## NeonRabbit (Apr 30, 2019)

Per the sticky.

75 gallon that has been set up about 1.5 years. No new additions or major changes except a WC 1 week ago. My breeding male OB died of bloat about 2 weeks ago which threw off the pecking order... 0 ammonia/nitrite, nitrates 30-40, pH 8.0, kH 10 and GH not tested regularly. I have been feeding them Omega cichlid pellets for about a year. Fighting is an issue in the tank as my yellow lab ratio is poor 1m:2F. OB Peacocks, Yellow Tail Acei and Sydontis are tank mates.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would treat her for bloat if it is not too late. Metronidazole.

Remove the other medications and do a 50% water change today and again tomorrow.


----------



## NeonRabbit (Apr 30, 2019)

I appreciate the advice. I will do that now.


----------



## NeonRabbit (Apr 30, 2019)

Would you treat the entire display tank or just the hospital tank? Not sure if bloat is contagious and the internet seems unsure.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bloat has the reputation of taking one fish every so often but sweeping through the whole tank. It may be contagious or more likely, it may be that the conditions in the tank are conducive to the organism and many of the fish eventually get it.

How do you know the earlier fish died of bloat? Does your yellow lab have clear or white, thready feces?

I would see if the lab responds and then decide about the main tank. Keep your nitrates between 10ppm and 20ppm.


----------



## NeonRabbit (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't know for certain but overall he went from healthy to dead very quickly. That morning I noticed he didn't eat and then my girlfriend found him dead later in the afternoon. My fry breeder box gate was ajar and I think he ate several fry that got into the display. The lab isn't doing well this morning.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Those are not symptoms of bloat. It typically takes a while but you may not notice early symptoms. Like usually they are not eating for more than one day before death.

They will not get bloat from eating fry...even a dozen of them.

An aggressive tank is the main cause however so bloat is still a suspect.

Maybe the lab is beyond saving. Check your main tank to ensure every fish eats at every feeding and feces are thick and food colored and no one is lurking under the surface, behind heaters or filter intakes.


----------

